# Largest Car Clubs in the world?



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

In your opinion, name the top ten Car Clubs in the world. Not just Lowrider clubs.










:nicoderm: :wow: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

I respect all, but all I know is Lowrider Clubs  

Rollerz Only, UCE, Majestics, Individuals to name a few...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

size, doesn't matter, its quality that does.. and that being said.. heres my list. 

UCE
Individuals
Emperials
Lifestyle
Majestics
southside
good times


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

Is it only top five that people can agree on or is there a top 10 
everyone can agree on?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

10 MAKES IT EASIER
MAJESTICS
INDIVIDUALS
SOUTHSIDE
UCE
ROLLERZ
GOODTIMES
ELITE
LUXURIOUS
LIFESTYLE
EMPERIALS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

car club and lowrider clubs are different


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG (Jul 2, 2008)

SOUTHSIDE AND LIFESTYLE FOR SURE. ALL THEM RIDES ARE CLEAN.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2008, 01:39 PM~10998564
> *car club and lowrider clubs are different
> *


THIS A LOWRIDER SITE........LOWRIDER CLUBS


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I just know the R to the O is up there on top of that list..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2008, 02:39 PM~10998564
> *car club and lowrider clubs are different
> *


shyt, i couldn't even name a non-lowrider club.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2008, 01:54 PM~10998693
> *shyt, i couldn't even name a non-lowrider club.
> *


i can name a bunch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2008, 02:55 PM~10998701
> *i can name a bunch
> *


well, i could name some that say they are lowrider clubs.. but ain't :0


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2008, 02:38 PM~10998554
> *10 MAKES IT EASIER
> MAJESTICS
> INDIVIDUALS
> ...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Whats the point?

Lets give chapters away to anyone that asks. Better yet, lets recruit people on the internet to start chapters anywhere we can find just so we can say we have alot of chapters. It doesnt matter that they are rolling a primered G body with china's and a fake cell phone antenna from AutoZone.... they are gonna paint it someday.

Its not a race to be the biggest.... that shit is just plain stupid.


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2008, 01:14 PM~10997543
> *size, doesn't matter, its quality that does.. and that being said..  heres my list.
> 
> UCE
> ...


This is the best list for Lowrider clubs yet!

It seems that hybrid clubs may be the way of the future, big wheels, and lowriders in the same club.


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 2 2008, 02:11 PM~10999243
> *Whats the point?
> 
> Lets give chapters away to anyone that asks. Better yet, lets recruit people on the internet to start chapters anywhere we can find just so we can say we have alot of chapters. It doesnt matter that they are rolling a primered G body with china's and a fake cell phone antenna from AutoZone.... they are gonna paint it someday.
> ...


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

"Quality Over Quantity"


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 2 2008, 03:11 PM~10999243
> *Whats the point?
> 
> Lets give chapters away to anyone that asks. Better yet, lets recruit people on the internet to start chapters anywhere we can find just so we can say we have alot of chapters. It doesnt matter that they are rolling a primered G body with china's and a fake cell phone antenna from AutoZone.... they are gonna paint it someday.
> ...



:uh:


----------



## CarsBikesAndModels (Jul 3, 2008)

The point is to be well known with QUALITY rides as the ones listed here. I think we can all agree on the lists so far as those clubs having quality rides and still be the biggest.

There is No race in being the biggest but just the fact of a list.



You can also have a *LIST *of the biggest clubs with the *ugliest* cars.



> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 2 2008, 03:11 PM~10999243
> *Whats the point?
> 
> Lets give chapters away to anyone that asks. Better yet, lets recruit people on the internet to start chapters anywhere we can find just so we can say we have alot of chapters. It doesnt matter that they are rolling a primered G body with china's and a fake cell phone antenna from AutoZone.... they are gonna paint it someday.
> ...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CarsBikesAndModels_@Jul 3 2008, 05:26 AM~11003785
> *The point is to be well known with QUALITY rides as the ones listed here. I think we can all agree on the lists so far as those clubs having quality rides and still be the biggest.
> 
> There is No race in being the biggest but just the fact of a list.
> ...


So you dont think there are clubs out there who want to be known as the biggest at any costs.... even if members dont know where their other chapters are located, even if it only takes 1 car to make a "chapter"..... 

There are plenty of "big" clubs out there who get respect, theres also some that have lost a little because they grew too big, too quick and didnt clamp down on the "quality control".... but then theres some that dont care who you are or what youre rollin... if you will pay for a plaque and a t-shirt, you can have a chapter. But on the flip side.... there are some smaller clubs, some with no chapters at all that are known worldwide because of their style and dedication... its like comparing apples to oranges if you mention clubs like Uce & Rollerz Only in the same "list" with Lifestyle & Southside.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carl3Surf_@Jul 2 2008, 12:45 PM~10997310
> *In your opinion, name the top ten Car Clubs in the world. Not just Lowrider clubs.
> 
> 
> ...


is that the doorz open mayne club??? :0


----------



## CarsBikesAndModels (Jul 3, 2008)

There are probably are a lot of clubs that want to be big at any cost but give me the names of the top 10 and I will show you quality rides because in the end, people want to join quality clubs not junk clubs.



The point is to make a list, nothing more.
Largest clubs doesn't always mean the best quality club but most of the time it is close to it. It doesn't mean it's the BEST quality clubs, that can be a different list.



> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2008, 05:44 AM~11003907
> *So you dont think there are clubs out there who want to be known as the biggest at any costs.... even if members dont know where their other chapters are located, even if it only takes 1 car to make a "chapter".....
> 
> There are plenty of "big" clubs out there who get respect, theres also some that have lost a little because they grew too big, too quick and didnt clamp down on the "quality control".... but then theres some that dont care who you are or what youre rollin... if you will pay for a plaque and a t-shirt, you can have a chapter. But on the flip side.... there are some smaller clubs, some with no chapters at all that are known worldwide because of their style and dedication... its like comparing apples to oranges if you mention clubs like Uce & Rollerz Only in the same "list" with Lifestyle & Southside.
> *


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carl3Surf_@Jul 2 2008, 10:45 AM~10997310
> *In your opinion, name the top ten Car Clubs in the world. Not just Lowrider clubs.
> 
> 
> ...



* :uh: LOOKS LIKE THAT BLUE TRUCK IS READY FOR TAKE OFF... :uh: *


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

Seriously huh? 


> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Jul 3 2008, 08:26 AM~11004227
> * :uh:  LOOKS LIKE THAT BLUE TRUCK IS READY FOR TAKE OFF... :uh:
> *


I am not sure where this picture was from, I just took it off the internet.
Nice cars though.


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2008, 01:38 PM~10998554
> *10 MAKES IT EASIER
> MAJESTICS
> INDIVIDUALS
> ...


NICE LINE UP I WOULD ALSO ADD
KLIQUE
GROUPE :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2008, 03:38 PM~10998554
> *10 MAKES IT EASIER
> MAJESTICS
> INDIVIDUALS
> ...


damn i figured lifestyle would be up there a little higher


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

negative camber? i dont think there is one lowrider in this club, but goddamn they got badass rides and are huge! severed ties? another huge truck club...

all the lowrider clubs i agree w/...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Elite too


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Jul 3 2008, 07:05 AM~11004435
> *NICE LINE UP I WOULD ALSO ADD
> KLIQUE
> GROUPE :biggrin:
> *


That's right you can't forget about Klique and Groupe.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2008, 05:44 AM~11003907
> *So you dont think there are clubs out there who want to be known as the biggest at any costs.... even if members dont know where their other chapters are located, even if it only takes 1 car to make a "chapter".....
> 
> There are plenty of "big" clubs out there who get respect, theres also some that have lost a little because they grew too big, too quick and didnt clamp down on the "quality control".... but then theres some that dont care who you are or what youre rollin... if you will pay for a plaque and a t-shirt, you can have a chapter. But on the flip side.... there are some smaller clubs, some with no chapters at all that are known worldwide because of their style and dedication... its like comparing apples to oranges if you mention clubs like Uce & Rollerz Only in the same "list" with Lifestyle & Southside.
> *


kickin a dead horse...


----------



## GhetoVille (Feb 4, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 3 2008, 08:38 AM~11004667
> *damn i figured lifestyle would be up there a little higher
> *


and Imperials spelled correctly...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 3 2008, 08:38 AM~11004667
> *damn i figured lifestyle would be up there a little higher
> *


there in no particular order............and these clubs are big but all have clean rides.of course theres gona be some ugly ducklings here and there but for the most part the majority holds it down.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2008, 02:57 PM~10998715
> *well, i could name some that say they are lowrider clubs..  but ain't  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 2 2008, 04:11 PM~10999243
> *Whats the point?
> 
> Lets give chapters away to anyone that asks. Better yet, lets recruit people on the internet to start chapters anywhere we can find just so we can say we have alot of chapters. It doesnt matter that they are rolling a primered G body with china's and a fake cell phone antenna from AutoZone.... they are gonna paint it someday.
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CarsBikesAndModels_@Jul 3 2008, 05:26 AM~11003785
> *You can also have a LIST of the biggest clubs with the ugliest cars.
> *


pics


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2008, 06:44 AM~11003907
> *So you dont think there are clubs out there who want to be known as the biggest at any costs.... even if members dont know where their other chapters are located, even if it only takes 1 car to make a "chapter".....
> 
> There are plenty of "big" clubs out there who get respect, theres also some that have lost a little because they grew too big, too quick and didnt clamp down on the "quality control".... but then theres some that dont care who you are or what youre rollin... if you will pay for a plaque and a t-shirt, you can have a chapter. But on the flip side.... there are some smaller clubs, some with no chapters at all that are known worldwide because of their style and dedication... its like comparing apples to oranges if you mention clubs like Uce & Rollerz Only in the same "list" with Lifestyle & Southside.
> *


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

AAA


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2008, 05:44 AM~11003907
> *So you dont think there are clubs out there who want to be known as the biggest at any costs.... even if members dont know where their other chapters are located, even if it only takes 1 car to make a "chapter".....
> 
> There are plenty of "big" clubs out there who get respect, theres also some that have lost a little because they grew too big, too quick and didnt clamp down on the "quality control".... but then theres some that dont care who you are or what youre rollin... if you will pay for a plaque and a t-shirt, you can have a chapter. But on the flip side.... there are some smaller clubs, some with no chapters at all that are known worldwide because of their style and dedication... its like comparing apples to oranges if you mention clubs like Uce & Rollerz Only in the same "list" with Lifestyle & Southside.
> *


truth. Uce and Rollerz have nice cars in their club all over, but Lifestyle and Southside has ONE CHAPTER AND ALL CLEAN CARS


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2008, 12:14 PM~10997543
> *size, doesn't matter, its quality that does.. and that being said..  heres my list.
> 
> UCE
> ...


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Carl3Surf_@Jul 2 2008, 02:06 PM~10998798
> *Nice !!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NOT to forget the OLDIES C.C.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What about the Oldest Club... 

Duke's CC


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 2 2008, 03:11 PM~10999243
> *Whats the point?
> 
> Lets give chapters away to anyone that asks. Better yet, lets recruit people on the internet to start chapters anywhere we can find just so we can say we have alot of chapters. It doesnt matter that they are rolling a primered G body with china's and a fake cell phone antenna from AutoZone.... they are gonna paint it someday.
> ...


DAMN that is the truth right there man well put


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i think the gear grinders are probably the biggest club around


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 4 2008, 04:28 PM~11013995
> *i think the gear grinders are probably the biggest club around
> *












:0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

wrong gear grinders fool :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn yall forgot a few..


Acrophobia
Altered Images
Aftermath
Vertically Challenged
Down IV life


those are quite a few non-lowrider clubs..one of which im in... :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

mini truckin/custom cars & trucks type clubs negative camber, servered ties, freaks of nature, acrophobia, those are the big clubs i know of. all quality rides all hardcore mother fuckers who love to have sick rides and show them off.. im not up to date on lowriding clubs but id say uce, majestics, rollerz, & individuals are some of the ones at the for front in my mind dont know who is the biggest in any of those catatgories


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jul 2 2008, 04:11 PM~10999244
> *
> 
> It seems that hybrid clubs may be the way of the future, big wheels, and lowriders in the same club.
> *



:nono: the only clubs going that way are ones that care about staying big, not staying lowrider. The future has nothing to do with accepting non-lowriders.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2008, 06:44 AM~11003907
> *So you dont think there are clubs out there who want to be known as the biggest at any costs.... even if members dont know where their other chapters are located, even if it only takes 1 car to make a "chapter".....
> 
> There are plenty of "big" clubs out there who get respect, theres also some that have lost a little because they grew too big, too quick and didnt clamp down on the "quality control".... but then theres some that dont care who you are or what youre rollin... if you will pay for a plaque and a t-shirt, you can have a chapter. But on the flip side.... there are some smaller clubs, some with no chapters at all that are known worldwide because of their style and dedication... its like comparing apples to oranges if you mention clubs like Uce & Rollerz Only in the same "list" with Lifestyle & Southside.
> *


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 2 2008, 04:11 PM~10999243
> *Whats the point?
> 
> Lets give chapters away to anyone that asks. Better yet, lets recruit people on the internet to start chapters anywhere we can find just so we can say we have alot of chapters. It doesnt matter that they are rolling a primered G body with china's and a fake cell phone antenna from AutoZone.... they are gonna paint it someday.
> ...


X2


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jul 7 2008, 09:43 PM~11033590
> *X2
> *


X5,000,000


----------

